# Como consumir luz sin que lo detecte el contador.



## pepechip (Feb 10, 2009)

Los contadores monofasicos que usualmente emplean para medir el consumo eléctrico, normalmente detectan solamente el paso de corriente a través de la FASE, mientras que en el neutro no realizan ningún tipo de medición, ya que supuestamente la corriente que circula por el neutro es la misma que circula por la fase.

Por lo tanto de cualquier contador de luz podemos sacar toda la corriente que queramos del neutro sin que el contador se mueva lo mas mínimo. Pero el neutro solo no nos sirve para nada, ya que para obtener diferencia de potencial necesitamos una fase. Esta fase es posible obtenerla de otra vivienda, y hacerlo de forma que entre dos viviendas conseguir una linea que no sea detectada por el contador.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2009)

Hay que invertir en la bornera de entrada neutro y fase (igual que en el fraude con jabalina) --> facilmente verificable por la compañia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Hay que invertir en la bornera de entrada neutro y fase (igual que en el fraude con jabalina) --> facilmente verificable por la compañia.


Con solo invertir no pasa nada.

¿ Este tema no es "Incitación al delito" ?

Si se logra el efecto pero de otra forma que no pienso comentar por lo mismo del párrafo anterior. 

Este post me recuerda a este otro:

Ocupar luz y no pagar...


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Con solo invertir no pasa nada.


Claro que no, eso es lo respecto al medidor. El resto son modificaciones dentro del domicilio.



> ¿ Este tema no es "Incitación al delito" ?


Si, por eso tampoco doy detalles.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Creo que si escribimos un libro sobre como "Trampear" los medidores podriamos llenarnos de $$$$$

Cambiando de tema, ¿ Santo Tome se esta poniendo "Complicado" ?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 10, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Cambiando de tema, ¿ Santo Tome se esta poniendo "Complicado" ?


? No se a que te referis... Hasta ahora mi unica complicacion es como me voy a volver a casa con la lluvia que esta cayendo.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 10, 2009)

Si hubieran ido a una secundaria tecnica sabrian como es el tema de los medidores de energia, pero si no lo hicieron lo pueden googlear...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ? No se a que te referis... Hasta ahora mi unica complicacion es como me voy a volver a casa con la lluvia que esta cayendo.


Acaban de salir en el noticiero, un tema en extremo desagradable.

Existe una forma *LEGAL* de lograr que el medidor marque menos de lo que debe, esto por lo menos con los medidores mas viejos electromecánicos.
Los medidores electromecánicos poseen error de medición en ambos extremos de su capacidad de lectura.
Tanto en su mínimo como en su máximo. A mínima capacidad el error es por defecto, marcan menos que lo que deberían
En cambio a partir de cierta potencia marcan por exceso, marcan mas de lo que deben.

Será cuestión de verificar el punto de inflexión y trabajar con un consumo inferior que trae aparejado una lectura inferior a la que debiera.

Yo en lo personal hago campaña dentro de mi casa en forma permanente para que no dejen luces encendidas inútilmente, hice ajustes en las temperaturas de heladeras y frezers, lamparas de bajo consumo, Etc


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 10, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Este tema no es "Incitación al delito" ?



Si, y por eso se cierra.

Saludos.


----------

